# Electronics + Mice = This :)



## cjdelphi (Mar 23, 2011)

The green is not so great, but both lights use a circuit called a battery vampire or Joule Theif.., for those of you more technically minded, you simply use old 'used' batteries, an LED requires 2.5volts but 1 flat AA battery might only show 0.8volts, it takes that 0.8volts and produces 2-3volts, which in turn switches on the LED..

a dead AA battery can keep this light going for 2 - 3 days  I have 1 AA for each light, But for this I had to remove the lids to both cages lol


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

That's quite something - I bet the mice love it too, as it's not too bright a light for them. 
- Looks as though you could get yourself a job doing the lighting in exhibitions .... especially those requiring a touch of spookiness ...  (If that's not your day job already!! ;( )


----------

